# Probleme mit Crontab...



## Eddymaniac (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinen Cronjobs. Ich hab das Gefühl das die Cronjobs garnicht erst angefangen werden. Die Protokolldatei wird nicht erstellt und egal was ich versuche, es funktioniert nicht. Egal ob ich ein Shellscript aufrufe oder direkt einen ganz simplen Shutdown mache. Ich hab ne zweite Linuxkiste, bei der ich auch Cronjobs eingerichtet habe. Da funkioniert alles einwandfrei. Der absolut identische Shutdownbefehl funktioniert dort einwandfrei.

Hat jemand ne Idee?

P.S. Der Prozess crond abgerufen per:
ps -ax | grep cron
läuft auch. 

Hier der simple Befehl der nichtmal funktioniert...

00 21 * * 1-5 /sbin/shutdown -h 0

Gruß,
Eddy


----------



## deepthroat (7. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Existiert die Datei /etc/cron.allow? Ist der Benutzer für den der Cronjob eingerichtet wurde dort eingetragen? Darf der Benutzer die Programme ausführen (Zugriffsrechte)?

Was für eine Protokolldatei meinst du?

Gruß


----------



## Eddymaniac (7. Juli 2006)

Hi. 

Ich arbeite als root. Von daher dürfte das mit den Zugriffsrechten kein Ding sein.

ich hab den Befehl:

00 21 * * 1-5 /sbin/shutdown -h 0 2>/usr1/protokoll.mail

eingegeben.

Also quasie ne Protokolldatei in /usr1/...

Gruß,
Eddy


----------



## deepthroat (10. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Schau mal in die Logdateien /var/log/syslog ob da irgendetwas verdächtiges drin steht.

Welche Linuxdistribution(en) benutzt du denn eigentlich? Welche Version?

Existiert denn das /usr1 Verzeichnis?

Gruß


----------

